# Brand Of Decoys



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I was wondering what you guys think is the best brand of goose decoys to be running. I personally think dakotas are the best and I'm selling my averys and starting to run dakotas for next year. One they look better and two everyone runs averys.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

i cut old tires in half and paint white feather outlines on them, then run around in a giant goose suit i made.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I think dakotas look like they would have been a great decoy in the Jurassic period. They replicate a young velociraptor perfectly! oke:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Dakotas look good, a little big for me, FFD lessers is where its at IMO


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah i'm going to keep my avery lessers


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

i think it depends on what your budget is more then anything. I think we can all agree if money wasnt an object we would all get rid of our averys,big foots, and dakotas for some dave smiths. But at almost a grand a doz its not cost efective, at least for me. All decoys are good like i said just buy within your budget is the best advice i have.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Also what I was trying to say was

What brand do you guys use?


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I use avery fullbody goose decoys right now because they don't take up that much room. You don't have the foot bases like bigfoots do and are in my price range.

On the other hand if I had more room I would switch to all bigfoots. They are just as effective as averys if you add some other decoy for motion. They also can take a beating so will last you a long time.

Every person has there own opinion on decoy companies however.


----------



## Goosekilla1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dakota all the way used them this season and had the best results yet in my 5 years ive been hunting


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like the hardcore deeks.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Real Geese Pro Grade II's, avery sleeper shells and Bigfoots in that order.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

I run all Dropzones and the results speak for themselves!!! There are a lot of great decoys on the market today and because of the competition, they keep getting better. What I look for in a decoy is realism and toughness, along with a textured finish. Motion, other than a flag or a futterwing is overated in my book. I have used motion bases on my Dropzones and couldn't see the difference in the geese's reaction. for each hunter, there is a different decoy that will fit his needs depending on where and how he hunts. For some guys, a spread of tires work great, and for other guys a small spread of quality decoys will fit the bill. Paul


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

The last three seasons I have ran GHG Lessers exclusively,and have done very well,they are much easier to pack and take up a lot less room in the trailer.They work just as well on the large geese as they do on the little guys.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone in here had experience with Hidgeon Decoys? This will be my 1st season back from a long extended stay from waterfowling. Feel like a greenhorn. People talk about hevi-shot, using mod barrells or imp mod barrels. What's this s---? LMAO I'd blow a hole right through a goose at 50 yards if I shot hevi with the ole 32" full choke. Use to enjoy rolling ducks at 50 yards with reloads.LOL It's a crazy world.

I've heard all about those Drop Zone decoys...they sure are pretty, You've got a great website.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I had used 10 Dozen FFD's for the last couple years. But got sick of double bagging them all the time. So now I am trying something out new this year, to end the debate.

I am going from 10 dozen FFD Fullbodys to 240 Real Geese Silluhuettes. I am going to give it from August 15th until September 15th. If I dont like the results in a Month I will have 10 Dozen Brand new Bigfoots. And use the use, abuse, and chuck method.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Dakotas or BF's is what Id go with depending on what kind of deals you can find.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

there really is not RIGHT answer to this...all decoys will work given the right situation its just some are better looking than others and some hold up better than others...Now personally I like Dakotas and this is for several reasons...

Durability, im not going to sit here and say they are the MOST durable decoy on the market but they are right up there..ive heard stories that they can be hacked at him a golf club and still be ok

Looks, I feel that Dakotas have a very realistic look...they are painted by different people so that way they dont end up looking like cookie cutters and having all the same look...also the postures of them are unique...and I also like the lumps, they give a different look than your conventional "round" decoy

Motion System, The wind walker motion system in my OPINION is the best out there...the decoys dont spin uncontrollably with a strong wind, they just kind of wonder back and forth..also I like how the motion stakes stay right on the decoy, rather than taking them on and off for every hunt

Also Dakota stands behind there product and has some great customer service, and thats big too.

Now this is just my opinion on decoys and its not right or wrong..The most important things in waterfowling are being on the "X" and being concealed...without these youll have tough times killing birds if killing any...whatever decoy you choose put in your time and you will end up killing lots of honkers!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I like the GHGs. They are the most realistic looking decoys out there right now. And there Realmotion system is awesome! And yeah i know you guys will go on and on about durability on GHGs but you just have to take care of them.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

snow123geese said:


> I like the GHGs. They are the most realistic looking decoys out there right now. And there Realmotion system is awesome! And yeah i know you guys will go on and on about durability on GHGs but you just have to take care of them.


Most realistic? Dave Smith Decoys


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would go most realistic Dave Smith


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

9 doz. dakota's...perfect movement, great looks....obviously if they looked like a dinosaur, i wouldnt have shot geese over them this year....and well...i shot plenty


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If you are not shooting geese, it's not the decoys. 8)


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

GHG Lessers. :wink: :beer:


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I kill a lot of birds with Carrylite shells. Decoys do definitely make a difference but being on the X is a lot more important. I'm just now upgrading my spread and found a good deal on FA lessers. I bought a dozen to see how I like em. I'm just going to keep buying fullbodies until I have to buy a trailer. I'll still run the carrylites, too, when I need a big spread.


----------

